# filling and bleeding a floor jack



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

use jack oil

http://www.hyjacks.com/H7.HTM


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

well i figured it out, it was a little rubber cork plug covered in greese.


----------

